# is anyone getting (or already have) the new d* hd-dvr (hr20-700)?



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

hey all -

anyone get this new box yet? i'm thinking about it, but reading on the net (mostly at dbstalk) it seems like there's a few glitches. of course, this is to be expectd with any new gear ... but still it worries me.

i may wait a few rev's before purchasing. also, since i own my hr10-250, i'll have to pay for this new box out of pocket ... but at least then i can move the hr10 to my bedroom and have hd in two locations!

here's a couple of good links from dbstalk in case you're curious:

earl's review 
hr20 issue tracking


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I have one on order. Should arrive by early next week.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ewwwww! Have you SEEN the reviews?

Tolerate inferior HD-Lite and with a bad interface? I think Cable with the Motorola 6412 DVR is vastly more acceptable as a zero-cash-outlay HD DVR until the 19th 

[/thread crap]


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

Boot said:


> I have one on order. Should arrive by early next week.


if you happen to remember, lemme know your thoughts once you've messed with it for a while! i'd be curious ...


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

fyi boot ... looks like the thing may have already been recalled ... i didn't read the entire thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63907

edit: near the end earl says it's not true ... so whatever!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

They aren't doing a trade-in for existing hr10-250 owners? I haven't read a lot about it, but what I did read didn't impress me. One live buffer is a big negative. 

What happened to the central server concept with multiple client boxes throughout the house? That was what I was expecting, based on rumors from the last year or so.

When my hr10-250 is obsolete, I may switch to Comcast and a stand-alone TiVo.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Okay, I've only kind of sort of followed all this HD stuff. We don't have an HD set, but if it's as easy as setting up/using my Directivo unit, I might make the plunge. I see that on Directv's site that Cincinnati gets the locals in September so that was a big issue before - me not wanting to get an antenna for the locals. 

So if I were to get an HDTV and this unit, would it basically be like my DTivo? 

Two tuners are the main thing I need (can someone explain the two SAT and two ATSC tuners that Earl speaks about in his review?). 

Can you record two HD things at once? Watch something in memory (whether SD or HD)? 

The one live buffer kind of sucks because I watch two football games at once by just flipping from the live buffer to the other, but I assume I could always record both at the same time and then just go into the recordings when I wanted to switch back and forth, right? 

I basically just want a seamless transition from the SD DTivo to the HD DVR as the wife isn't the most technologically advanced 

What about cost? 

I see the HD package is an extra $10 per month. Does that get me the locals? 

Is there any extra cost for that? 

How much is the unit? 

Do I need to upgrade the dish? I think I have the one with the three things on the front. Right now I have two DTivo units that take up all 4 lines.

Sorry so many questions. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

mtnagel said:


> Okay, I've only kind of sort of followed all this HD stuff. We don't have an HD set, but if it's as easy as setting up/using my Directivo unit, I might make the plunge. I see that on Directv's site that Cincinnati gets the locals in September so that was a big issue before - me not wanting to get an antenna for the locals.
> 
> So if I were to get an HDTV and this unit, would it basically be like my DTivo?


Yes and no. Yes, in that it's a dual tuner DVR. No, in that it's not TiVo-based. It's DTV's own software.


mtnagel said:


> Two tuners are the main thing I need (can someone explain the two SAT and two ATSC tuners that Earl speaks about in his review?).


There are two satellite inputs, and two "ATSC" (over-the-air HD) inputs. (The ATSC inputs are currently disabled, but DTV will be enabling them soon.) You have a choice - get your HD from DTV, or get your local HD channels with an antenna. The HR20 will still only record 2 things at once, but you'll be able to choose whether it's 2 SAT inputs, 1 SAT & 1 ATSC, or 2 ATSC.


mtnagel said:


> Can you record two HD things at once? Watch something in memory (whether SD or HD)?


Yes.


mtnagel said:


> The one live buffer kind of sucks because I watch two football games at once by just flipping from the live buffer to the other, but I assume I could always record both at the same time and then just go into the recordings when I wanted to switch back and forth, right?


Yes. It'll be a little more cumbersome, with more button presses to switch back and forth, but my understanding is that you can do it that way.


mtnagel said:


> I basically just want a seamless transition from the SD DTivo to the HD DVR as the wife isn't the most technologically advanced
> 
> What about cost?


The box is $299 from ValueElectronics and BeachAudio, and $399 from Best Buy. Although nobody really knows what's up with BeashAudio right now. You may be able to get the box cheaper from DTV directly, if you can wait a month or so.


mtnagel said:


> I see the HD package is an extra $10 per month. Does that get me the locals?


Yes, if they are broadcasting HD locals in your area.


mtnagel said:


> Is there any extra cost for that?


Just the $10, no additional money.


mtnagel said:


> How much is the unit?


See above.


mtnagel said:


> Do I need to upgrade the dish? I think I have the one with the three things on the front. Right now I have two DTivo units that take up all 4 lines.


You need the 5 LNB dish. I think that's the one with 3 "things" on the front. So you should be fine. If you want to add the HD box, you'll need a multiswitch. If you're going to replace one of your DVRs, you can use the same 2 wires that are already running to that box.


mtnagel said:


> Sorry so many questions. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Boot said:


> Yes and no. Yes, in that it's a dual tuner DVR. No, in that it's not TiVo-based. It's DTV's own software.There are two satellite inputs, and two "ATSC" (over-the-air HD) inputs. (The ATSC inputs are currently disabled, but DTV will be enabling them soon.) You have a choice - get your HD from DTV, or get your local HD channels with an antenna. The HR20 will still only record 2 things at once, but you'll be able to choose whether it's 2 SAT inputs, 1 SAT & 1 ATSC, or 2 ATSC.Yes.Yes. It'll be a little more cumbersome, with more button presses to switch back and forth, but my understanding is that you can do it that way.
> The box is $299 from ValueElectronics and BeachAudio, and $399 from Best Buy. Although nobody really knows what's up with BeashAudio right now. You may be able to get the box cheaper from DTV directly, if you can wait a month or so.Yes, if they are broadcasting HD locals in your area.Just the $10, no additional money.See above.You need the 5 LNB dish. I think that's the one with 3 "things" on the front. So you should be fine. If you want to add the HD box, you'll need a multiswitch. If you're going to replace one of your DVRs, you can use the same 2 wires that are already running to that box.


Thank you so much for clarifying that. I saw the no dual tuner thread and I read through it. It seems like it doesn't remember where you left off if you exit out of a recorded show (is that true?). So while the no dual buffer wouldn't be a deal breaker, if I couldn't pause one football game and go to another and then pause it and go back to where I left off in the first game, that would probably be a deal breaker. That's how I watch two football games in about 3-4 hours. I guess if I really had to, I could watch one and then the other, but if I heard the score of one game, I couldn't watch the other. Right now, I put a piece of tape on the screen, so I don't see the scores, but sometimes they show highlights and sometimes it's hard to not hear the other score. I don't know, now that I type this, it probably wouldn't be a deal breaker if I had to change the way I watch football, but it would be cool if I could do it the same way I'm used to.

Thanks again.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I get my MPEG2 HD locals without the extra $10. I don't subscribe to the $10 HD package. I suspect the MPEG4 locals have the same deal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

mtnagel said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying that. I saw the no dual tuner thread and I read through it. It seems like it doesn't remember where you left off if you exit out of a recorded show (is that true?). So while the no dual buffer wouldn't be a deal breaker, if I couldn't pause one football game and go to another and then pause it and go back to where I left off in the first game, that would probably be a deal breaker. That's how I watch two football games in about 3-4 hours. I guess if I really had to, I could watch one and then the other, but if I heard the score of one game, I couldn't watch the other. Right now, I put a piece of tape on the screen, so I don't see the scores, but sometimes they show highlights and sometimes it's hard to not hear the other score. I don't know, now that I type this, it probably wouldn't be a deal breaker if I had to change the way I watch football, but it would be cool if I could do it the same way I'm used to.
> 
> Thanks again.


I could be wrong, but I thought the problem was that if you paused live TV, watched a recording, and then went back to live, you wouldn't still be paused. You'd be in real time. I thought it still saved your spot in a recording.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying that. I saw the no dual tuner thread and I read through it. It seems like it doesn't remember where you left off if you exit out of a recorded show (is that true?).


Yes and no..

You can hit the EXIT button and it will remember where you are.
But with the next software release, it is going to remember your place regardless how you leave the playback.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> I get my MPEG2 HD locals without the extra $10. I don't subscribe to the $10 HD package. I suspect the MPEG4 locals have the same deal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


That's probably what I'd do because we watch the locals I'd say about 80% of the time and I don't really watch the ones that are in the HD package.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Yes and no..
> 
> You can hit the EXIT button and it will remember where you are.
> But with the next software release, it is going to remember your place regardless how you leave the playback.


COOL! That's good enough for me. I don't see me jumping on this right away (unless I found a great deal on a Sony HDTV - I have about $500 is Sony dollars to use).


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

ashu said:


> Ewwwww! Have you SEEN the reviews?
> 
> Tolerate inferior HD-Lite and with a bad interface? I think Cable with the Motorola 6412 DVR is vastly more acceptable as a zero-cash-outlay HD DVR until the 19th
> 
> [/thread crap]


Then what should people who want NFLST do...


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Then what should people who want NFLST do...


That's why I'm pretty much locked in with DTV. Although the Bills are sure making it easy for me to save the $200 and switch to something else with their performance the last several years.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Then what should people who want NFLST do...


I remember earlier in my 10 year run with NFL ST, I did not need to have a basic Total Choice package in order to receive ST. That's my ace in the hole if I'm forced to give up my HR10 and use the new mpeg-4 unit. If it's still possible, I will consider going to cable, with a new TiVo box and just pay the annual DirecTV ST subscription fee.

Is there anyone out there that only pays for NFL ST and no basic programming package, or is this possible anymore?


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> I get my MPEG2 HD locals without the extra $10. I don't subscribe to the $10 HD package. I suspect the MPEG4 locals have the same deal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


if you have the mpeg2 box and are getting hd locals, you should be getting them via your ota input ... not via the satellite. so, you wouldn't necessarily have to pay the 10 dollar fee.

are you getting any of the d* hd channels (espn, discovery, hdnet, etc ... most of those channels are in the 70's). if not, then i don't think you're subscribing to d*'s hd programming.

---

earl ... to clarify ... is this thing being recalled or not?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hyimted said:


> earl ... to clarify ... is this thing being recalled or not?


No, the HR20 is not being recalled.
I have gotten no confirmation on WHERE BeachAudio got that information, or why they would send the email they did.

I have confirmed with multiple sources, there is no HR20 recall or "freeze"


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

mahalo!


----------



## ethanjacejacob (Apr 3, 2006)

I called retention and they offered me a hr20 for $150.00 off. Is that much of a deal?


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

ethanjacejacob said:


> I called retention and they offered me a hr20 for $150.00 off. Is that much of a deal?


that seems pretty good to me ... i think they're retailing for about 300.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

hyimted said:


> if you have the mpeg2 box and are getting hd locals, you should be getting them via your ota input ... not via the satellite. so, you wouldn't necessarily have to pay the 10 dollar fee.
> 
> are you getting any of the d* hd channels (espn, discovery, hdnet, etc ... most of those channels are in the 70's). if not, then i don't think you're subscribing to d*'s hd programming.


I'm getting MPEG2 HD locals through Direct TV, they have not been turned off in the NY market. I did say I wasn't getting the HD package so I'm not getting ESPN, Discovery HD, etc. I do get HBO and Showtime HD since I subscribe to those services.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Mine shipped last night. It will arrive tomorrow although I'll be out of town  until Sunday.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

This was my experience with the HR20:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315744


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I currently have no need for the HR20.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Boot said:


> The box is $299 from ValueElectronics and BeachAudio, and $399 from Best Buy.


FYI, Best Buy changed their price to $299 online also, but shows them as "Sold Out". However they are showing as available at select store, if you check inventory(although I dunno if they will sell them at the moment, with the supposed recall).



JimSpence said:


> I currently have no need for the HR20.


Neither do I and don't wanna give my HD Directivo up, if I can help it. When it comes to Directv making me get an H20 in order to continue receiving the programming I already receive, they had better provide an H20 for free, otherwise, they are gonna lose me as a customer.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

JLWINE said:


> This was my experience with the HR20:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315744


did you know that (sooner or later) they're gonna activate the atsc tuners?


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

hyimted said:


> did you know that (sooner or later) they're gonna activate the atsc tuners?


Yes, however it is like buying a new car today and them telling you that sooner or later you will actually be able to roll the windows down not exceptable in my opinion.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

JLWINE said:


> Yes, however it is like buying a new car today and them telling you that sooner or later you will actually be able to roll the windows down not exceptable in my opinion.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Since you guys were so good about answering my noob HD questions before, I have some more.

If I don't pay the $10 for the HD package (with TNT, etc), do I still get the locals in HD? Is there a cost? Probably 80% of the time, we watch the locals and rarely would we watch the channels in the HD package, so I don't think the $10 is worth it.

For football on Sunday. I subscribe to Sunday ticket so I can watch my Bills get beat every weekend. I know you need to subscribe to the Superfan thing to get the games in HD (correct?), but if the Bengals are playing on the local channel, will I get that in HD (assuming it's broadcast in HD)? I don't really feel like paying $100 to get the Bill's in HD, but it would be cool to get one game in HD. Of course I might want to pay the extra after I see the Bengals in HD.

I'm confused about the new leasing thing. So first, if I pay $300 for the HR20, I still don't own it? At the end, if I switch to a new unit, I have to give it back to them? 

About costs - I have two SD DTivo's, so I pay the Tivo fee and I pay for the second receiver. How will that change if I replace one SD Tivo with the HR20?

Thanks for the help guys? I think I'm almost ready to make the HD plunge.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes. Hd Locals are tied to your SD Local subscription.

Yes, you would still get your local broadcast of the game, in HD.

Lease, yes.. in theory you will have to give it back... but until that time comes, really don't know for sure if they are going to ask for it back.

ZERO change in your overall bill.... okay, maybe a $1... if you are still at the $4.99 DVR rate vis the $5.99 DVR


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

earl - do you know if d* is broadcasting local hd for sacramento yet? i also heard they're only doing the major networks (abc, nbc, cbs). or do you know of a link where i can confirm?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes, Sacramento is broadcasting HD-Locals

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698

Most areas are ONLY the major 4 (abc,nbc,cbs,fox) (I think there are 1 or 2 that have CW, and PBS).

Some areas only have less then the 4...

However, I don't know of a website or list that maintains that information


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Yes. Hd Locals are tied to your SD Local subscription.
> 
> Yes, you would still get your local broadcast of the game, in HD.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!

Maybe you can answer this Earl. I've started reading the "What deals are you getting" on dbstalk, but it's long! Like I said, we have the two SD DTivos that I own. What are the chances of getting a deal on the HR20? I'm willing to pay the $300, but of course I'd love to get it cheaper or even free, but will they they do that with only having the SD DTivos?


----------



## Sherman67 (Aug 27, 2004)

gq91355 said:


> I remember earlier in my 10 year run with NFL ST, I did not need to have a basic Total Choice package in order to receive ST. That's my ace in the hole if I'm forced to give up my HR10 and use the new mpeg-4 unit. If it's still possible, I will consider going to cable, with a new TiVo box and just pay the annual DirecTV ST subscription fee.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that only pays for NFL ST and no basic programming package, or is this possible anymore?


I was thinking of doing the same thing. I called D* to ask and I was transferred to Retention. I told the rep that I was planning to switch to Fios TV (which is what my plans really are) and wanted to confim if I can subscribe to Sunday Ticket without having any type of package. I was told that I would have to have a basic Total Choice package to keep Sunday Ticket. He then offered to upgrade me to the HR20 for $99 each. He said that I could keep my HR10s. Fios was looking good to me, but I gotta have Sunday Ticket.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

thx earl.

one last (i promise  ) question. do you know how many coax lines have to come off the 5lnb dish to this box? i thought it was only two ... but someone told me they thought it was three ... which doesn't make sense cuz it only has 2 sat inputs in the back.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Maybe you can answer this Earl. I've started reading the "What deals are you getting" on dbstalk, but it's long! Like I said, we have the two SD DTivos that I own. What are the chances of getting a deal on the HR20? I'm willing to pay the $300, but of course I'd love to get it cheaper or even free, but will they they do that with only having the SD DTivos?


Right now I know those that have an HR10-250, can get it for $99 and keep the HR10-250. I am sure you could get a similar "credit" and the get the unit a little lower then the $299.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hyimted said:


> thx earl.
> 
> one last (i promise  ) question. do you know how many coax lines have to come off the 5lnb dish to this box? i thought it was only two ... but someone told me they thought it was three ... which doesn't make sense cuz it only has 2 sat inputs in the back.


That is what they all say... just one more question.

2 SAT fees from the AT9 to the HR20.... You will want to run a 3rd line from an OTA antenna to the HR20, to pick up any other OTA Digital stations in your area, not broadcasted by DirecTV.

However, I highly recommend that you run all 4 lines from the AT9 at installation time, even it they are just left "unconnected" inside the house.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

i think i'm okay there. my house is new and i had coax lines home-run from the exterior into my master closet ... i have a multi-switch from there to route to every room. the problem is i only planned for two coax outlets in my media niche and master bedroom. dang!

thanks again for all your help! :up:


----------

